# Fishing near howell?



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a friend who lives in the howell area.. I'd like to get out fishing with him sometime before it gets too cold.
I know there's Thompson lake, which he says is supposed to have some big bass and pike in it.. 
Is there any other lakes around there that might be better to check out than Thompson?


----------



## Ron Howard (Nov 10, 2003)

There is Lake Chemung, but a DNR boat launch sticker is needed. But at this time of year the entrance booth probably isnt manned. That is if you are using a boat. **** and Pardee lakes are good fishing but there isnt a public launch on either. Same with Cedar lake in Marion township. There is always the Pinckney chains of lakes and Indian lake at near Latson and Center roads that has a state launch. Thats about all I can think of that would have public launches.
Good Luck


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

i've fished indian 3 or 4 times and never got a single fish out of that lake (i must be doing something wrong) i know the ramp is just dirt there, so i dunno how hard it will be to launch in the cold, and im sure they've taken the dock out..
do you ever ice fish indian?

for chemung... i have a dnr sticker.. i usually buy one asap cuz i spend a lot of time in state parks and whatnot. my buddy was mentioning something about a crooked lake..

from what it sounds, i won't be able to get him to go out till spring.. or unless we are on the ice.. but i might take a trip out to indian soon hunting bass and pike..


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

p.s. thanks for the reply

i figured this thread would just die off and no one was going to reply at all


----------



## Ron Howard (Nov 10, 2003)

I forgot about Crooked Lake. Ive had some luck there. I have had the same luck as you on Indian. not a single fish. I have found that the lakes in this area that have public launches are pretty much fished out and I ususally do decent on the ones without public ramps.
I dont Ice fish. I use to say "why would anyone sit on a bucket on a huge block of ice to catch fish that would be used as bait in the summer".


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Woodland Lake in Brighton......Mack


----------



## Bender16v (Oct 28, 2007)

If you want to get out on Crooked tomorrow let me know, I have some time in the afternoon, can take my boat. I "might" be able to go on Friday too, not sure yet. [email protected]
I mainly go for bass (which means I catch pike), but I have not been out there for nearly a month. It was pretty stirred up today though in all this wind.


----------



## Nitrobasser (Jul 7, 2005)

If your going to fish this lake, break out the check book! They are charging $20 a boat if you r a non-resident to Howell :yikes:. 
good luck


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Nitrobasser said:


> If your going to fish this lake, break out the check book! They are charging $20 a boat if you r a non-resident to Howell :yikes:.
> good luck




woah! thanks for the heads up.. i really appreciate it..


----------



## Bender16v (Oct 28, 2007)

The $20 is just for Thompson Lake, and after Labor Day there is nobody working the box.


----------



## Ron Howard (Nov 10, 2003)

$20 is the fee for a one day pass, i have heard that an annual pass is around $80. The City of Howell use to get additional funding from the surrounding townships but witht the tight economy the townships have cutback, hence the increase in park and boat launch fees. 
Also be advised that Thompson (Howell) Lake has fish consumption advisories fow quite some time. http://www.michigan.gov/documents/2006-21_Thompson_Lake_159658_7.pdf
becareful of the sand bar inbetween the islands, do not go thru there on plane and do pull your motor up if you are idling. 
Also becareful of the large rock on the sunken island if you go out to Lake Chemung it usualy has a milk jug bouy near it but not always. i have heard the one of the owners of the nearby marina's likes to cut the bouy loose so people need outdrive repairs. this may just be a rumor. The rock is located smack dap in the middle of the lake, if you are heading west on the lake it is located where the narrower part of the lake opens up wider. http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...16,0.006866&t=h&z=18&g=lake+chemung+howell+mi
you can almost see the sunken island at the previous link to google maps. If you drew a line from the "g" at the end of chemung in the title of the lake to the SE to the point. the rock is located on the SE side of the sunken island.


----------



## Bender16v (Oct 28, 2007)

On Chemung you also need to be careful of the point that sticks out, I've only been there a couple times because I have heard so many horror stories of hitting the rocks:









Also if you come out on Crooked watch out for a rock pile out to the right of the launch. I marked it earlier in the year and somebody stole the buoy I used. I just looked and it is marked again with a white jug:








I have seen many people hit this and towed them in. I even hit it once.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

bigrackmack said:


> Woodland Lake in Brighton......Mack


----------



## PerchKing20 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Sirslurpee,
*THOMPSON/HOWELL LAKE* I Lived in Fowlerville for 15 years it really depends on what species you are targeting... If your after Pan-Fish Lake Chemung has a very good Gill and Crappie population especially through the ice also the DNR stocks Chemung with Walleye so there is also quite a few walleyes as well. If your after Bass and Pike Howell lake or Thompson what ever you wanna call it has a few good spots I would start by the cemetary my friends and I have pulled hundreds of Bass 1-4 lbs outa there consistently as well as pike the biggest pike was 47" and just under 20 lbs... North end of the lake has a bunch of docks and a damn thats a good spot for bass as well not alot of pike though.. Also, If you like using Crayfish 4 bait that little Crick that runs out of Thompson and over by M-59 has thousands we use to collece as many as we wanted any day..
*BIG CROOKED & LITTLE CROOKED*
Big & Little have alot of Pike I would say probably the most per/acre never caught alot of bass or pan-fish..

[*B]INDIAN LAKE*[/B]
SLURPEE This is BY FAR my favorite Lake in that area, It actually is a chain of 5 lakes and it has a DNR launch too now... When I started fishing it it didnt have a launch and the fishing is PRIME.... If you have the right type of boat you can make it to the 5th lake and that by far has the best fishing.. My friends and I have NO joke caught hundreds of Pike and some nice Bass Biggest Pike was 48" 23 Lbs (Mine) and Bass was 26" and 8.23 Lbs (My Buddy Mike) also caught a 41" dogfish that I wish I would of kept because it was in the 15 lb range would of been close to the state record.. the big bass was caught in early April in the 1st Lake if you hug the launch to the right when it opens up there is kinda like a bay it was caught @ the point of that bay 7:30 Am and It was cold...

* PORTAGE LAKE*
Portage is a great all around lake if you find the fish your set all day also there are quite a few 10 LB plus Walleye taken out of there every Fall Hope this helps if you need directions to Indian just mail me and ill give them to you


----------

